
The History of Joy Division’s “Unknown Pleasures” Album Art - ric3rcar
http://adamcap.com/2011/05/19/history-of-joy-division-unknown-pleasures-album-art/?utm_source=feedly
======
IsPyre
Hahaha, I m impressed how much effort he put to find out the copyright of a
picture... Hope he doesnt do that for every bit of incomplete information he
sees everyday. Anyway, amusing read. And great job to Harold Craft for
producing the original of this iconic plot in 1970.

